

Most Kickstarter Projects Fail to Deliver on Time - memoryfailure
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2413382,00.asp

======
dkhenry
The article this article quotes was on HN yesterday [1]. It was Baloney then
its baloney now. CNNMoney came to faulty conclusions , and pcmag appears to
have extrapolated those faulty conclusions, CNN Money stated that most of the
_top_ projects were late. pcmag using that article as a reference now says
_most_ projects fail to deliver on time. Big difference in those two
statements.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4937929>

------
alenox
...and water is wet. In a kickstarter project, features and staff are
constrained. The only thing left to play with is schedule.

------
tobylane
I started out thinking that Kickstarter was a publishing platform for VC-by-
association 'groups', where one enters a temporary group by pledge. And that
it wasn't really even that far, the least developed of the ones I looked at
were fully fleshed out designs that had never been held by anyone.

I still don't know how to give others this skeptical judgement, publishing
that one or two pages is a skill almost entirely unrelated to producing a
decent product, especially as Kickstarter's few successes get well covered and
don't do much more marketing.

------
nooneelse
What percentage of traditionally funded ventures of a similar type ship on
time according to the the initial plan? Isn't knowing that vital to
understanding the results of this study.

